# Military Drill Team Videos



## MA-Caver (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm... at first I wasn't sure if this would fit in the "firearms" section but then again... 

Our armed forces and their respective drill teams. Pretty kewl stuff. 
 Navy 
[yt]xWGU3mpfRoM[/yt]

Marines  (hoo-rah)
[yt]qv_Q9MtfRHk[/yt]

Air Force 
[yt]KsaJu_o1-tY[/yt]

Army
[yt]AXKn3qpS68k[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2008)

My other half is beating me over the head to post here!
He did two tours (2x 4years) on the Queen's Colour Squadron, Royal Air Force Regiment. He says no one does continuity drill displays as well as they do! ( all arguments addressed to him please lol!) All movements are from the drill manual, done without commands and all equipment ie boots are issued and need to be bulled to a very high standard. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WYx1qXkPJEA
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tk0qyBiqdAE

I'm typing this as fast as I can lol (I'm having this dictated to me lol!) The Sqn. when not on ceremonial duties is an operational one, doing tours in Afghanistan and Iraq. You may have seen them before, when they carried the Princess of Wales' coffin off the plane and on state visits by your presidents. 
http://www.raf.mod.uk/rafregiment/rafregimentsquadrons/63_sqn_history.cfm


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, I always enjoy watching the drill teams...Good stuff.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> Cool, I always enjoy watching the drill teams...Good stuff.


 
Not so good when they do it in their sleep ROFL!


----------

